# chocolate masks



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

hey all,

i was wondering if anyone has ever done a chocolate mask? i was invisioning buying a mask, tempering chocolate, dipping it in, letting the choc. set and dipping it again. any ideas?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never done as you describe with a mask, no, but I think your idea has a problem. The part that touches the plastic shows your image. Usually that's the exterior of the mold. By dipping as you describe your image will be in the inside part of your chocolate hunk. The face/mask image will be inverted.

To correctly reproduce a mask image you'd put the chocolate on the inside of the mask (brush on multiple layers). So when you released the image you'd have a reproduction of your mask on the exterior of your chocolate hunk.

Check out Torres Dessert Circus on line. He does (or did along time ago) a clowns mask, follow his example.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't quite understand what your describing, W., but I did a white choc. mask years ago, and coated the inside of a mold with tempered white. It came out beautifully. The material that the mask is made of will matter--(I doubt a kid's Halloween mask will work well). Coat and pour out. Double coat if you wish. Make sure it is completely set before trying to unmold.

[ September 05, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Every Halloween I make white chocolate scary masks which look very realistic. I use the masks that have that soft white foam/rubber lining(i really don't know the name of it). They go for about 6 bucks, if I remember correctly. The plastic cover over the foam is the shape of the mask itself, so when you open the package the lining sits inside the front of this plastic "mask" cover, fitting into every nook,ridge and cranny of the scary features so the lining doesn't lose it's shape. Am I making sense?
Well, I use untempered chocolate or coating chocolate and paint the inside of the foam lining. I paint it a couple of times, particularly heavy in the eye, nose and chin area. Once the chocolate sets(I chill it), you peel the lining off gently, and every wrinkle and feature of the mask is revealed. Then you can either airbrush or spone/paint the shadows and gory features. I love doing the skull, and it looks very realistic.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds really cool!! Are you talking about those flexible rubbery type masks?


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

what do ya know... i am confused again. in understand what wendy is saying. i would do it that way too. maybe i did explain that in full...partially cause i was running out the door. 

i have no clue what mask molds to use then. all i have seen are the masks at hollowean.

anyway, i think the tempered chocolate would be benafical in doing this becasue not only do you get a nice shine but as it sets, it will pull away from the sides and allow the unmolding of the mask to be easier. mmmm, just an idea i suppose.

i was just thinking of buying the masks that kids wore durning the holiday. 

****.... i knew it wasent that easy.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

So the "liner" in the mask your talking about Angry is it clear plastic much like a candy mold but a thinner gauge plastic? 

I've looked for years for a mask that would work, but all I've ever come across was dark vador (from star wars) and that's not a good all around halloween type mask. Great lead....can you think of the brand name of those masks so I can call around and find them also. 

I don't recall seeing anything quite like that in stores, did you go to a speciality store to find it Angry? Is the plastic part the outside cover of the package or inside holding the mask to form , ie will I see it through the packaging or will I have to open the item to find the brand you describe??

It's not EASY (but it's not HARD either), all you have to do is think the whole thing thru Isaac. That's half of pastry work anyway...thinking things thru before you start. Are you following Isaac? You can do this relief work with a mask, but you work from the inside of the mask to get your image not the outside of the mask or it won't be a copy instead it's an impression like you pressed it into sand.


I'm not sure I follow how you decorate it Angry... I/or whomever could use colored (with oil based food coloring) white chocolate or those coating pellets to scare it up, etc...how do mean you sponge on?

What happens with the eye and nose wholes? In a cut out mask those areas are empty so the chocolate will actually adhear around the opening (do you cut it off with a hot knive or doesn't your mask have open wholes)?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

*Is the plastic part the outside cover of the package or inside holding the mask to form , ie will I see it through the packaging or will I have to open the item to find the brand you describe??*

Wendy, Yeah, that's exactly how it is packaged. The top part of the package is that thin candy mold type plastic, which is see thru and glued on to the cardboard where the advertising is on. The inside of the package contains that soft foam liner(which is exactly the shape of the mask) and some small tubes of make-up(which I throw away). I will try and go to the store and look up the brand. Momoreg, it's not the rubber mask that you slip over your head, I think you actually are supposed to glue this latex foam over the face and then paint it with the make-up. It really sounds harder to describe than it is to make.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

a picture would be very good about now!!!!


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Isaac, I do have a picture, but I'm technologically impaired and do not know how to post it.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I guess we'll find it in any Halloween store. It sounds like an outrageous idea.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

send pic by email if u have time. [email protected]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

my suggestion would be too get in contact with some one who does theatrical/special effects in your area or perhaps some artist who works with bronze moulds etc and talk to them. they would be in the know and you will be at least partially on your way.

It doesnt have to be a chef as long as you have a reasonable idea as to what you want to do and when it comes to sculpting in any medium, chefs dont hold a monopoly.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Ha, I love ya Angry, I'm technically impaired too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! To say the least....heck, I keep loosing posts.....how basic is that...

Big smiles!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh, I did follow you Dana. Thanks! There are no nose wholes etc... because its the plastic packaging that you use. 

You said you go thicker where the nose and eyes are....is that because it tends to stick or break in those areas when you release?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Yeah, no holes for the eyes or nose. I think your supposed to cut out the eyes and nose on the latex foam liner when you glue it on to the face. But remember Wendy, I use the plastic liner to hold the foam mask in shape/place since I am painting the inside of the liner. I'm telling you, these masks are not that expensive and they last years. The skull mask that I have is 3 years old. Just be gentle when peeling off the liner from the chocolate. Hopefully you will all see what I mean when I send ya the picture(which isn't a very detailed one).


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i talked with my pastry chef. she is amazing. you should see some of her chocolate work. 

anyway, she said that it can be done with just a regular mask that has that cheap shiney plastic. 

she said there are two ways to do it. you can take tempered chocolate and paint on the inside of the mask and then after a few coats, pour chocolate in it and swirl it around (granting there are no holes in the mask. if there is then just paint the chocolate on). after iti s all set, unmold it. 

or you can take melted untempered chocolate and brush in on the inside and with the brushing, it will actually temper the chocolate and it will give it this nice shine to it. 

hopefully this helpes.

i just wish i could find masks this time of year!!!!


----------

